# Mount Tamalpais from San Francisco



## CHL

Hi Guys:

Looking into riding Mt. Tamalpais this weekend, if friendly weather prevails. Can anyone give me any recommendations as far as routes to get there. I was going to start at Sports Basement (Presidio), ride into the Marin Headlands back down to Sausalito onto Mill Valley and then climb up Mt. Tam. It's been a long time since I've been in that area but I do recall from the car drive, that there is a lot of car traffic to Mt. Tamalpais. Are there any routes available routes that do not have a lot of road traffic?

Also, what am I looking at as far as gradient? Just did Mt. Diablo and the top had me fairly tired. Also are the roads up to summit in decent shape? What goes up must come down. I would rather descend on nicely paved roads (my lack of descending ability is rather notorious, as was evident on Mt. Diablo).

Found this ride (see link). Would you recommend this path?

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/335136

chl


----------



## mcwenzel

I usually go through Mill Valley and then to Fairfax and take Fairfax-Bolinas Road up the back way by Alpine Dam. Virtually no traffic until you are descending from Mt. Tam. 

http://www.velocurean.com/?p=47


----------



## robwh9

I like this way, too, although there are about 50 stop signs between Larkspur and Fairfax, some with cops lying in wait.

Here's a map of Marin County https://www.marinbike.org/Map/SideA2008.jpg


----------



## dwgranda

mcwenzel said:


> I usually go through Mill Valley and then to Fairfax and take Fairfax-Bolinas Road up the back way by Alpine Dam. Virtually no traffic until you are descending from Mt. Tam.
> 
> http://www.velocurean.com/?p=47



This route is very scenic, parts of it are used in the Marin century.


----------



## slow.climber

Mt. Tam is easier than Diablo.

Out-and-back from Sportsbasement is 50 miles.

Looping through the Marin Headlands adds about 7-8 miles.

I don't recommend the route you posted. The route up the ridge isn't very good and I don't recommend Hwy-1. There's no bike path on Hwy-1, the road's narrow, lot's of blind corners and traffic, could be lot's of debris on the road from wind storms.

You can take Alexander Ave from the north side of the bridge into Sausalito. That's the fast way but it's dull. If you want a more scenic route, take Bike Route 5 down under the bridge and through the park. That will add about 5 minutes to the ride. Actually, what I usually do is ride out on Alexander and then back on Bike Route 5.

I recommend this route,
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Marin-Headlands-to-Mt-Tamalpais

And for the Marin Headlands this is a good route,
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/San-Francisco-Hawk-Hill-Marin-Headlands


----------



## huckleberry

I second Slow Climber's suggested route - that is the way I choose to go - Fairfax is a pain the the butt - cops and stop signs. Go straight up the mountain from Mill Valley - yes, there are cars on weekends, but not so many if you start up before 9:30 am. Been up that route 100's of times without incident.


----------



## ratpick

Well, just to balance the suggestions, I've only done Mt Tam once using the Fairfax route and loved it. Rather than a direct climb up mostly suburban streets (at least until Panoramic) on the more direct route, it's out in the open with nice views. I did it in summer and it was quite hot until Alpine and the trees.

I remember at the time, descending Panoramic, thinking I wouldn't want to try to climb this with all the traffic, but I'd take others' word that it's ok before 9:30am.

So, both different climbs - try them both


----------



## CHL

Hi Guys:

I probably won't hit the area until a little later in the day, as I don't plan until 9:30-10:00am. Appreciate the heads up on the Hwy 1 for the return route. I'll just do the back and out route. If anyone wants to join, I'll be parked in the Sports Basement parking lot (gray accord). I ride a white Cannondale.

chl


----------



## ratpick

Ride report?


----------



## thatdrewguy

ratpick said:


> Ride report?


is the weekend already here? why am i still at work...


----------



## ratpick

thatdrewguy said:


> is the weekend already here? why am i still at work...


Heh.. I missed the "this weekend" in the original post..


----------



## CHL

Hi Guys:

Started the ride around 10:15-10:30. The Sports Basement parking lot has been reduced due to construction. I thought there was going to be another person joining me but we didn't connect. It was beyond beautiful in San Francisco with mostly sunny skies and mild temperatures.

Rode over the Bridge to Gonzelman and up to the artillery area. Doubled back, went through the tunnel and rode to Mill Valley. Miller Avenue, which leads to the foot of Mt. Tamalpais is a piece of crap. Mill Valley is an affluent area. I would have expected better roads. My Garmin went bezerk and slowly found Edgewood Road and rode on up the Mountain. Gradient wasn't very steep, although it became overcast and the temperature dropped. Like Mt. Diablo, there is a nasty little upswing to the top parking lot. The view from the top is nothing short of spectacular. 

Descending the top section of Tamalpais isn't for those that don't descend well (me in particular). The road isn't in good condition in certain areas. I think even some of you speed demons would have put on the brakes. Rode back over to the Presidio without any major incident. Some riders on the GGB should really slow down and stop tailgating. No one wants to get rear ended or hit straight on. There's way too much furniture on the path due to the renovation efforts.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=57175&id=100000001964754&l=cebef88828

chl


----------



## slow.climber

Thanks for the report.

Glad that the ride went well.

Yeah, that nasty little bit at the very end (the lead-in for the parking lot at the summit) is a bit of a grind. You can avoided that by taking the 'bikes and peds' path on on the right hand side of the road.


----------

